# Game #33: Boston Celtics (23-7) @ Phoenix Suns (20-12) - 12/30



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

* When: Wednesday, 9PMEST/7PMMT/6PST
Where: US Airways - Phoenix, AZ
TV: NBATV, local or illegal method *
*Previous Game: W 118-103 vs Los Angeles Lakers*











*Phoenix Suns (20-12) 

Starters: 








[PG] Steve Nash







[SG] Jason Richardson 








[SF] Grant Hill 









[PF] Amar'e Stoudemire







[C] Channing Frye * 



















* Boston Celtics (23-7) 

Starters: 








[PG] Rajon Rondo







[SG] Tony Allen








[SG] Ray Allen









[PF] Kevin Garnett







[C] Kendrick Perkins *




*_Victory Advisory_*




*Suns have been placed on.....Sweepthese*****es!*​


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

This team needs to get some consistency going. If they beat LA, they need to beat Boston as well.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Well, Pierce is out definitely, and KG might be out. We shouldn't lose this game either way.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Garnett is officially out for the game.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Amare's on fire early. 8 pts (4-4), 3 rebs.

Frye drains a 3.

Then off a turnover Hill nails one. Boston started off well. 


16-12, Suns 6:58 left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Amare drive inside and score.

16-0 run for the Suns.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

26-14, Suns with 2:44 left.

Amare 14 pts (7-7) 6 rebs


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

30-20, Suns at the end of 1.

Amare 18 pts (9-10), 6 rebs.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Amundson and Lopez cleaning things up. 

36-21, Suns with 9:38 left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

44-30, Suns with 5:31 left.

Hill just went into lockerroom


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

House is starting to kill us. Haha Perkins got Ted up. 



Hill's contact went into back of his eye, that's why he left.



Nash with drive and sick shot.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Frye drain 2 straight 3's, missed the next one and Jrich with hook to put it back in.

Hill gets a partial blk as time expired. 


Boston keeps hanging around when it gets to 13-14 pt lead.


61-49, Suns at the half.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Amare just picked up his 4th. BS. He picked up his 3rd when he first came back in middle 2nd qrter so he hasn't scored a pt since.


He stayed in but offense has stalled and Boston's climbing back. 


Jrich ****ing sucks. Good lord.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Now, we're talking

Nash finds Amare underneath, drops the hammer.

Jrich goes to the line. Makes em both.

Frye drills the 3. 


71-55, Suns with 6:27 left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Frye drains his 5th 3, and Eddie Johnson says, "I have a new nickname for Frye; "The Invisible Man," because the Celtics can't find him." lol


90-73, Suns at the end of 3.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Damn, Dragic went behind the back and was going to lay it in but got fouled.


104-83, Suns with 7:36 left.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

1) Beating the Celtics (I presume this will occur) is good.
2) Amare doing work while Tyreke Evans is sitting out due to an ankle injury makes me unhappy (even though Amare's been somewhat matched by Roy Hibbert, of all people).

That's all I've got.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

They're shorthanded but I'm glad Suns are tearing em apart haha.


Damn, sucks about Evans. Hibbert had a nice game. Amare had all his work done in 22 mins. Foul trouble and blow out effect.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Suns 116, Celtics 98*


Frye 26 pts (6-10 from 3), 10 rebs, 2 blks

Amare 26 pts (11-14), 7 rebs in 22 mins


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Awesome, Suns won a game they were suppose to win. Lets hope this becomes a new trend.


----------

